# Steve Mehs What do you Listen to on Xm Besides Metal



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

??????


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Most of the time I either listen to Liquid Metal, Bone Yard, Squizz or Ethel. Liquid Metal mostly plays the underground stuff, so for Metallica, Korn, et al I listen to Squizz and for metal from the beginning to when it died down with the popularity of grunge, it's da Bone Yard. Ethel plays alt, grunge, punk and other styles I enjoy when I need a small break from hard edge music. Other times I listen to XM Comedy, XM Extreme, The 60s, Top Tracks, once is a very great while I tune to Watercolors for background noise, and Playboy Radio, since I'm paying extra for it I feel obligated to listen  

Liquid Metal was the sole reason why I looked into XM, but when I was in Connecticut I met with Scott on Thursday and got a very nice demo of XM, that following Tuesday I went to Sears and got my own XM hardware 

Just wondering, why do you ask?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I just wanted to ask you what your listening Habits where Opps i sound like Im doing research 
But im not


----------

